# Why don't breeders advertise kitten prices on their website?



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

This came out of the 'Crossbreeding' thread:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Janee
> Hobby breeders very rarely advertise the price of their kittens because they want to hear from you and check you out before letting you have a kitten.
> 
> Only one hobby breeder's website I visited gave a price. As a buyer, some people would find it quite daunting checking out a price only to find actually it might be too expensive.


And another poster's reply:



> I agree. I always quote the price up front on principle, and also because I myself am very reluctant to call anyone (whatever the product) who won't tell me the price upfront. I figure if they are that reluctant to tell me the price, they know it's extortionate and / or I won't be able to pay it and will be embarrassed.


I just wondered why it is that prices are not put upfront on the website or would that make it like a market?

A cat should live for 10+ years and often pedigree pet buyers have little idea of the going price when looking for a replacement.

Just wondered what pedigree breeders' views are on this?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

if i were looking for a pedigree kitten i'd expect to be paying £350 -- £450 so i don't really care if there is no price  and if you want to know then just ask


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Yes I think that would be my expectations also. However when I got my first bengal I was charged £500 and since then they have ben advertised at 275 onwards from same person. So if they are sold as pet why did I pay £500 and other pet ones are £275? Time of year? Ripped off? Who knows...however if I ever bought another pedigree I would research the breeder, the cats parents etc and also check the current prices.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't normally put the price on because I would rather anyone interested ring or email me for a chat, this chat also then enables me to suss out their intentions with the new kit and offer advice as to what they will need for their new kitten, that sort of thing.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> I don't normally put the price on because I would rather anyone interested ring or email me for a chat, this chat also then enables me to suss out their intentions with the new kit and offer advice as to what they will need for their new kitten, that sort of thing.


I also think that putting prices up on the website makes it look a bit tacky. Its a site about my cats not a shop window and I would like to think people visit to admire them and not just to check out the prices against the rest.

I have seen some sites with prices on, mainly the American ones where they also have a 'pay with your credit card' facility. Its obvious that the breeders that do this are more concerned with marketing their kittens and not bothering to check out any potential owners.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes that is true A. I always put the price on the advertisements that I put on the sites for selling pets, so people can see it on there and then they just won't contact me if they think its too much. Still get the odd timewaster though even when they can see the price


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

I get rankled by people who send one-liner emails such as "Hello, how much are your kittens" and nothing else.
Needless to say I dont bother replying to them.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

I think if price is an issue to start with,then they shouldn't be looking in the first place


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

One of my favourite quotes ever (and I can't remember who quoted it) was;

'If one has to ask the price, its because they can't afford it!'


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> One of my favourite quotes ever (and I can't remember who quoted it) was;
> 
> 'If one has to ask the price, its because they can't afford it!'


I dont agree with that though - I can afford any pedigree but at some point I would be asking the price, but Im thinking you mean when they just email and ask what price or phone and first thing they say is what price? x


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

cats4eva said:


> I dont agree with that though - I can afford any pedigree but at some point I would be asking the price, but Im thinking you mean when they just email and ask what price or phone and first thing they say is what price? x


It is a general quote - I think it was originally from a famous dictator.

And lucky you - having an open ended cheque book!!


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> It is a general quote - I think it was originally from a famous dictator.
> 
> And lucky you - having an open ended cheque book!!


Oh I didnt mean that bit the way it sounded! Thats 2x today Ive said something that came out wrong! I think sometimes it hard when your typing for it to actually mean what you are thinking. Im digging a hole now going to shut up lol. xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

cats4eva said:


> Oh I didnt mean that bit the way it sounded! Thats 2x today Ive said something that came out wrong! I think sometimes it hard when your typing for it to actually mean what you are thinking. Im digging a hole now going to shut up lol. xx


Hey thats fine!! LOL

i was gonna ask you to lend us some LOL


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> One of my favourite quotes ever (and I can't remember who quoted it) was;
> 
> 'If one has to ask the price, its because they can't afford it!'


There is a song, I think its called the Apple of Her Daddys Eye, by Chumbawumba.
There is a line in it that says "if you have to ask the price then its out of your range". lol.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

No-behave you lot i mean't most people enquiring after any pedigree animal has a rough idea that they'll be paying a fair old price,and if thats an issue then maybe their not ready to have a pedigree yet,but the first sentance in a phonecall or e-mail says a lot i think


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Janee said:


> A cat should live for 10+ years and often pedigree pet buyers have little idea of the going price when looking for a replacement.


Quite - of course you can get some idea by looking round pets4homes, but you have no way of knowing if a particular breeder is renowned and therefore able to command very high prices, or if the breeder charges a lot more for a show or breeding kitten.

Liz


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

cats4eva said:


> Yes I think that would be my expectations also. However when I got my first bengal I was charged £500 and since then they have ben advertised at 275 onwards from same person. So if they are sold as pet why did I pay £500 and other pet ones are £275? Time of year? Ripped off? Who knows...however if I ever bought another pedigree I would research the breeder, the cats parents etc and also check the current prices.


£500 is a bit steep for a pet Bengal as unfortunately a lot of people have jumped onto the bandwagon and are flooding the market with Bengals and Bengal crosses.

I would have queried the price with the breeder or at least asked for some sort of explanation as to why she was now selling them at nearly half the price you paid for yours.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Yes that is true A. I always put the price on the advertisements that I put on the sites for selling pets, so people can see it on there and then they just won't contact me if they think its too much.


Good point - I have heard of highly embarrassing situations where a totally naieve buyer has interpreted a verbal price like "two-fifty" as meaning £250  - I would rather avoid that sort of thing!

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Angeli said:


> I get rankled by people who send one-liner emails such as "Hello, how much are your kittens" and nothing else.
> Needless to say I dont bother replying to them.


O yes, that's a case of "how to make sure a breeder doesn't want to know you" in one easy lesson!

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> I think if price is an issue to start with,then they shouldn't be looking in the first place


O come on. Someone at the moment is offering a Bengal stud cat for £1850. There is a big difference between that and say £200 which you might find at the other end of the market!

Liz


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

lizward said:


> O come on. Someone at the moment is offering a Bengal stud cat for £1850. There is a big difference between that and say £200 which you might find at the other end of the market!
> 
> Liz


Yes their is Liz about 1,650 isn't it?


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

lizward said:


> O yes, that's a case of "how to make sure a breeder doesn't want to know you" in one easy lesson!
> 
> Liz


No Id say it was more of a case of being wary of people whose only interest is to get a pedigree on the cheap and they then sell the same cat on for a higher price.

It does happen a lot these days and some people are making a profitable living out of doing this.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Angeli said:


> No Id say it was more of a case of being wary of people whose only interest is to get a pedigree on the cheap and they then sell the same cat on for a higher price.
> 
> It does happen a lot these days and some people are making a profitable living out of doing this.


Exactly Angeli


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Angeli said:


> No Id say it was more of a case of being wary of people whose only interest is to get a pedigree on the cheap and they then sell the same cat on for a higher price.
> 
> It does happen a lot these days and some people are making a profitable living out of doing this.


Yes but you could only do that if the kittens were seriously underpriced to start with, surely?

Liz


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

lizward said:


> Yes but you could only do that if the kittens were seriously underpriced to start with, surely?
> 
> Liz


As i'm sure you are aware Liz,people do this not just with under priced kittens as it were,you must have been party too or witnessed posts on other forums relating to matters such as this


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Not necessarily.
If they manage to get a breeder to knock £50 off, say from £450 down to £400 and they already have a customer waiting in the wings that would be prepared to pay them £450, then thats £50 in their pocket in an afternoons work.
If they do this daily for a week then its £350 tax free.

Thats the way these people operate.
They even do it with moggies, often whole litters bought for nothing or FTGH and then they sell them on.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Glad that you are debating this. I am a pedigree pet buyer.

A cat can live for 10 Years plus:

_Our Maine Coon we bought in 1993 cost £450 - so roughly £1k now? I would therefore think MC breeder coming in at number 1 google search was cheap at £650 for a pet.

I looked around websites of hobby Maine Coon breeders. I would like to know the price of a pedigree kitten from a reputible breeder - one registered with TICA and/or GCCF. There was only one breeder who advertised prices on her website._

If hobby breeders are not prepared to advertise prices on their website (which actually I can understand), why can't the specialist cat clubs affiliated to GCCF/TICA give a general guidance price? At least that would be a start.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I agree..

If someone has done enough research on the breed they want they should have a rough idea of how much it would cost to buy a kitten.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Angeli said:


> Not necessarily.
> If they manage to get a breeder to knock £50 off, say from £450 down to £400 and they already have a customer waiting in the wings that would be prepared to pay them £450, then thats £50 in their pocket in an afternoons work.
> If they do this daily for a week then its £350 tax free.
> 
> ...


Seems like a lot of work for £50 to me, but perhaps if you are in area of the country where you don't have to go far to find pedigree cats then it might work. With the cost of petrol though, if I started doing that I'd be lucky to break even! Not to mention the little detail of what sort of buyer would approach such a person in advance looking for a kitten when they could just as easily go direct to the breeder.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Janee said:


> If hobby breeders are not prepared to advertise prices on their website (which actually I can understand), why can't the specialist cat clubs affiliated to GCCF/TICA give a general guidance price? At least that would be a start.


I agree, that would be a good compromise.

Liz


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Not necessarily.
> If they manage to get a breeder to knock £50 off, say from £450 down to £400 and they already have a customer waiting in the wings that would be prepared to pay them £450, then thats £50 in their pocket in an afternoons work.
> If they do this daily for a week then its £350 tax free.


*You just made me think there Angeli....I had a woman keep emailing me about the kitten I have left. She said she was really, really interested, then in the end said she'd seen another one that was £50 cheaper, I told her he was the price i'd said and I was'nt reducing it. Never heard from her again!!*



> Our Maine Coon we bought in 1993 cost £450 - so roughly £1k now? I would therefore think MC breeder coming in at number 1 google search was cheap at £650 for a pet.
> 
> I looked around websites of hobby Maine Coon breeders. I would like to know the price of a pedigree kitten from a reputible breeder - one registered with TICA and/or GCCF. There was only one breeder who advertised prices on her website.


*Jane, there are very good Maine Coon breeders I know at shows whose kittens are much cheaper than £650 for a pet, 1 starts at £350 and her cats do very, very well at shows and her cats are lovely*


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

> Jane, there are very good Maine Coon breeders I know at shows whose kittens are much cheaper than £650 for a pet, 1 starts at £350 and her cats do very, very well at shows and her cats are lovely


Sorry, I am being the devil's advocate in this thread. I do know that there are kittens that can be bought between £300-£500 (pet to show to breeder).

To be fair to this £650 breeder, she actually holds to the american lines which means that her Maine Coons are far nearer the original. Whether that commands a premium is up to the buyer.

What I am saying is that, as a buyer looking for a kitten, I found it hard to know what the price truly was for a pedigree cat. Yes, I agree that the price should not be the first consideration, that the look the breeder is trying for should be and maybe their success (or otherwise?) in cat shows.

But, I put it to you, it's easy for you (as breeders/fans) to find out the average price of 'name breed here' kitten. It is not so easy for Jo Public, unless they email asking the price.

The MC cat clubs say you should 'shop around'. That is easier said than done if a buyer emailing asking price is immediately rejected by hobby breeders because 'they are not intersted in the cat'.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *You just made me think there Angeli....I had a woman keep emailing me about the kitten I have left. She said she was really, really interested, then in the end said she'd seen another one that was £50 cheaper, I told her he was the price i'd said and I was'nt reducing it. Never heard from her again!!*
> 
> Mmmmm, a leave it till the very last minute and then try to get the price down job.
> Good for you for sticking to your guns Wendy.
> ...


Yes a high price doesn't mean the cat is better quality.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Yes a high price doesn't mean the cat is better quality.


*Exactly Angeli.*

*I understand what you're saying Jane, I am more than happy for anyone to ask the price of my kittens. I like to know more about people who are would be owners of my kittens, which most breeders would I think. Another thing is you can always visit some cats shows, if there are any near you. Lots of breeders would be willing to chat to you.*



> But, I put it to you, it's easy for you (as breeders/fans) to find out the average price of 'name breed here' kitten. It is not so easy for Jo Public, unless they email asking the price


*It is easy for me now, yes, but I was once in your position and did the emailing and show visiting. *


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

So did I when I started breeding Selks, went to shows, got to know the good names of breeders and type of cats they sold. Experience counts for a lot. I made a few mistakes in my rush to buy in my breeding cats and then learnt some sense and started only to buy in quality lines. C.x.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> So did I when I started breeding Selks, went to shows, got to know the good names of breeders and type of cats they sold. Experience counts for a lot. I made a few mistakes in my rush to buy in my breeding cats and then learnt some sense and started only to buy in quality lines. C.x.


*I've made a few mistakes too Chrissy, or was sucked in, being a newbie at the time, would be more like it. This woman seemed a sweet old lady, .....boy was I wrong, it turned out she'd been the same for years, sucking in vunerable new people and selling them crap Thank god for the friends I did make eventually and got back on the right track, never looked back since*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Sounds similar to what happened to me in the early days Selks. Now as for selling kittens..............say I had gone to the expense of importing new lines that nobody else had, in those circumstances I may charge more for a kitten, but those type of kittens would probably be going to another breeder anyway, not a pet home. Not that I have imported yet, but it is something I am looking into for the future


----------



## Cerridwen (Jul 26, 2008)

I can only speak for myself. I don't display kitten prices because I don't know the exact price before they're born and they've "matured" some. I can't even tell if the "standard pet price" will be the same as the previous litter since I roughly breed one litter a year and cat breeding seems to get more and more expensive for each year that passes by and yes, the price of the kittens will depend on the costs.

I'm not saying a kitten born through a c-section would be more expensive than one born naturally without any problems. I'm talking about basic expenses (vaccinations, microchipping, food etc.). Basic things that at least her in Sweden only get more and more expensive.

I guess I could display a "rough" price stating that a kitten will cost somewhere between X and Y SEK but in the end, people are interested in knowing exactly what the kitten they're interested in will cost and in order to get that information they still have to call me or send me an e-mail.


----------



## Pollyputthekettleon* (Apr 3, 2021)

Janee said:


> This came out of the 'Crossbreeding' thread:
> 
> Awful faux care I think
> They all act outraged on here even discussing requests for guidance prices as all they care about is their Princess Bunnykins going to the right home, yet have decided living, feeling cats are a commodity to sell (but only to the right people of course)
> ...


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Not sure what you were trying to say, but the thread is from 2008


----------

